# In finally happened...



## SnowbirdInFlight (May 28, 2010)

After running the A/C pretty much year round (winter in the south, run air; summer in the north, run air) for ten years, it bit the dust. Not sure what the problem is but very strange. When I shut off the air from the thermostat I can still hear something running in the unit. I don't know what it would be since the thermostat is set to off. I have to trip the breaker to get it off. Then after I turn the breaker back on the unit is quiet. So after a few minutes, even with the thermostat still set to off, it comes on.   The fan still works and when you turn it on you can tell the noise it separate from whatever is on. Weird.



But, to my question. What is the best A/C to replace it with, Dometic or Coleman? Has anyone had any experience with the A/C that has the built in heater? Are these worth the money? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 28, 2010)

Re: In finally happened...

The noise your hearing is probably a stuck relay.  I would put in a Dometic, if my trailer.  A heat strip is only 45 - 50 bucks and they could save you a lot of LP when it is in the 40 to 50 degree range, and you don't want to run furnace.


----------



## LEN (May 28, 2010)

Re: In finally happened...

Agree on brand, but might look at heat pump model rather than heat strip. The heat pump will work to 40 or so and is $$$ saving. If your paying for the electricity it will save over time. Down side there as noisy as the AC.

LEN


----------



## vanole (May 28, 2010)

Re: In finally happened...

I have Dometic with heat pumps in my current coach.  I like them alot.  Last coach I had neither the heat pump nor heat strips.  Really had the opportunity to use the heat pumps to take the chill off this past winter in Miami during my snowbird excursion.  Still needed the furnace on many nights though. 

Just by chance Janeen what type of thermostat control do you have?  By chance is it a Duotherm Comfort Control Center thermostat.  I have had a few headaches with both the 4 button and 5 button thermostat causing the A/C's to do some strange things.

Jeff


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (May 28, 2010)

Re: In finally happened...

Thanks for the fast response Ken. Ok, Dometic it is. So the heat strip doesn't heat you up if it is 40 or below? Of course just enough to keep the chill off would be good for a nippy night, lol.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (May 28, 2010)

Re: In finally happened...

Yes Jeff that is the thermostat we have. My DH said he will take a look at that and the relay switch. Maybe if it is a quick fix I won't have to buy a new A/C.  :laugh:


----------



## vanole (May 28, 2010)

Re: In finally happened...

Janeen,

I sent you a PM on a couple of ideas for you and your husband.


V/R
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly navy


----------

